

Is the Third Wave here? - bwertz
http://www.wmediaventures.com/news/is-the-third-wave-here-or-is-this-just-another-step-in-the-internets-evolution/

======
hga
No, but something big and important is happening.

One could recast his argument into the disruptive and sustaining innovation
approach, with PCs clearly being the former and Web 2.5 being the latter.

But I myself put the Internet as something more than simply a disruptive
technology. It's a general purpose technology
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/General_purpose_technology>) in ways that PCs,
a "merely" new form of computer, weren't. The computer was also a GPT.

